

Google has a new favicon - alcuadrado
http://www.google.com/favicon.ico

======
Khao
Had to browse to <https://www.google.com/favicon.ico> to actually see it on
Google's homepage since I'm using Google over https. I tried hard refresh and
it didn't change until I browsed to the https version of the new favicon.

------
arscan
Looks pretty similar to the 2008 version:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/06/one-fish-two-fish-
red...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/06/one-fish-two-fish-red-fish-
blue-fish.html)

------
franze
hard refresh if you don't see it at first

~~~
loevborg
The new favicon is a white letter "g" on blue ground. If anyone, like me, is
wondering, you can initiate a "hard refresh" by holding down shift while
clicking on the reload button in Chrome (or, I assume, Firefox). Doing so
circumvents all caching inside your browser.

------
shock3naw
<https://www.google.com/images/google_favicon_128.png> (found in the source on
the homepage)

~~~
franze
different image (favicon is a g centered, this is a g on the left hand side)

------
cmkrnl
I like it that they went (back to/for) this version. The earlier one had
absolutely no taste, IMHO.

The change hasn't happened yet on google.no.

------
FrancescoRizzi
is it me or this (and it's not the only thing in recent Google design
tweaks/refreshes) is quite "[formerly-known-as] Metro" ? Flatter, less colors,
more minimal... (not complaining, just wondering)

------
antidaily
48x48? Is that a retina thing? Didn't know you could do that.

------
damian2000
to me it looks like something more corporate ...

